#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Suricata não instala

## joaquimnt

Bom dia pessoal,


Estou tentando instalar o pacote do Sucicata no pFsense é relatado o erro que vou postar logo abaixo. 
A versão do pFsense é:
2.4.5-RC (amd64)
construído em Tue Mar 17 12:05:53 EDT 2020
FreeBSD 11.3-STABLE
A versão do Suricata que estou tentando instalar é a:
Suricata	4.1.7


Falha:
readline: 8.0.1 -> 7.0.3_1 [pfSense]
sqlite3: 3.30.1 -> 3.28.0 [pfSense]
strongswan: 5.8.2 -> 5.7.1 [pfSense]
unbound: 1.9.6 -> 1.9.1 [pfSense]


Number of packages to be removed: 15
Number of packages to be installed: 19
Number of packages to be downgraded: 7


The operation will free 8 MiB.
pkg-static: Cannot delete vital package: pfSense!
pkg-static: If you are sure you want to remove pfSense, 
pkg-static: unset the 'vital' flag with: pkg set -v 0 pfSense
Falhou


Se puderem me ajudar, agradeço muito. Estou sofrendo uns ataques e gostaria de mitigar as chances de sucesso dele.

----------

